# Awesome video on private collections



## Stuart (Apr 9, 2016)

A massive congrats to those featured in this video, it has to be one of the best I have seen lately on Australian collections. Well done to Scales and Tails for their involvement too and for helping facilitate something like this. In my opinion its a heck of an achievement in a number of ways in addition to boosting Australias Private Reptile keepers image. 

[video=youtube_share;-sP-uy8BAig]https://youtu.be/-sP-uy8BAig[/video]

Scott and Tie Eipper have a couple of worthwhile sites to support - 
http://www.wildlifedemonstrations.com/ and http://www.ouranimalsourearth.com/

Joe is one of Australias (if not the leading) names in Bluetongues with multiple successes. You can find him at bluetonguelizard.com.au

And Andrew Vaughan is [MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] here on APS and a heck of a nice guy. 

Congrats again guys and gals


----------



## Wally (Apr 9, 2016)

Cracker of a video. Thanks for sharing that Stuart.


----------



## mrhoyo (Apr 9, 2016)

Some of those enclosures are brilliant. I wish we could keep stuff outside in the UK.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 10, 2016)

I agree. I would say Joe def is the leader lol his animals are awesome! Wish there was a Victorian version of this lol maybe VHS can organise something.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 10, 2016)

That was a great YT clip.. i really wanna see the art on that ladys leg...


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Cheers Stuart.


----------



## eipper (May 30, 2016)

Hi Stuart,

thanks for the kind words. A swag load of blood, sweat and tears and coin went into building our setup- which is still improving and expanding.

If anyone has any questions ask away!
cheers
Scott


----------



## pinefamily (May 31, 2016)

Not how I'd pictured you from your posts, Andy, lol. 
You look like me, but with longer hair.


----------

